# Toilet flush lever problem



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

A little while ago I noticed the plastic toilet flush lever had broken so the toilet wouldn't flush without pulling up the flapper. I bought another flush lever but after installing it I found that the lever would rub against the tank and get stuck in the "up" position. I cut the plastic lever down to the point where it doesn't get stuck from rubbing against the body of the tank, but now it gets stuck against the lid of the tank. If I remove the lid after flushing, the lever falls down and everything works. Did I buy the wrong flush lever? I can post a photo if that would help.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

Going to have to replace it with another, I prefer the metal ones for just his reason......you can put a little bend in them if need be.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

diyrocks said:


> A little while ago I noticed the plastic toilet flush lever had broken so the toilet wouldn't flush without pulling up the flapper. I bought another flush lever but after installing it I found that the lever would rub against the tank and get stuck in the "up" position. I cut the plastic lever down to the point where it doesn't get stuck from rubbing against the body of the tank, but now it gets stuck against the lid of the tank. If I remove the lid after flushing, the lever falls down and everything works. Did I buy the wrong flush lever? I can post a photo if that would help.


 These mechanisms have varied shapes and sizes. You can't always get the, "universal" fit. Best to just get the replacement from the manufacturer.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

The manufacturer of the toilet? How do I figure out who that was?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

diyrocks said:


> The manufacturer of the toilet? How do I figure out who that was?


Take the lid off the tank and look inside for a make and model. Major manufacturers like Kohler and American Standard will also have the information on the bowl behind the seat.
If the name isn't on the toilet, take the broken piece(original piece) to a Plumbing Supply place and show it to him. Or take a picture of your toilet with you. An experienced counter guy should be able to hook you up to the correct piece for your unit.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ron, you left off Elgier. As to the OP, you can usually move the lever and tighten the nut to hold.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Ron, it's American Standard. So I should be able to go to Walmart and get a replacement metal American Standard flush lever that will work without problems?

Greg, I tried messing with the lever and nut to no avail.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jun 8, 2011)

Find a real hardware store.
Still seems to me that the "generic" one with a metal rod as opposed to plastic would work for you since the problem was the new rod scraping the inside of the tank and the metal rod can be bent slightly to clear the tank side. Though yes....in some instances the manufacturer replacement part can't be beat.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

diyrocks said:


> Thanks Ron, it's American Standard. So I should be able to go to Walmart and get a replacement metal American Standard flush lever that will work without problems?


You can try Walmart.
Since it's an American Standard, the model number will be in the tank. 
You can tell the guy which model you have. Or look on the package to see if it fits.
You can order the part online with the model #
My advice was to go to a plumbing supply store with the info.
There are many solutions.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. I got one stated to work with American Standard at Home Depot and it's angled too far the other way. It hits the floater when flushed. I could have gotten the American Standard plastic one or a universal metal one and I made the wrong choice. I guess I'll just get a metal one and bend it as necessary.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

diyrocks, you should not have to bend anything. It is most likely the assembly with your float needs to be turned. Get the lever for your brand of toilet.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

diyrocks said:


> Wow. I got one stated to work with American Standard at Home Depot and it's angled too far the other way. It hits the floater when flushed. I could have gotten the American Standard plastic one or a universal metal one and I made the wrong choice. I guess I'll just get a metal one and bend it as necessary.


All American Standard toilets *do not* take the same lever. 
Good luck with this. I'm sure you'll eventually get the correct piece.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> It is most likely the assembly with your float needs to be turned.


Bingo! I didn't realize I could turn the thing. Thanks to everyone for your help with this.

Everything is working great except the flush doesn't have as much "power" as I'd like. Can I do anything to increase the flush power?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Adjust the chain, so that it is not so loose.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Adjust the chain, so that it is not so loose.


I just tried that but if I make the chain 1 link shorter, the flapper won't seal.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to not only adjust the chain, but move it to a hole that still allows it to lay against the mouth. If the chain is not long enough, you can get a new one at your local Ace Hardware.


----------



## diyrocks (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm confused. My current chain is long enough because I have the clip hooked up several links down from the end. At one position, the flush power could be better, and at the next shortest position the chain is made too short to lay the flapper against the mouth. I don't think a new chain would make a difference, right?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You just need to adjust the chain in either a different hole, and adjust the length to get a better flush. I always use the second to the end hole on a lever, and adjust the chain to have it just to where it is taught, but enough that the flapper is still laying closed.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Whether it is a toilet, wiring or anything else, I have found the best approach is to take a good closeup photo (for toilets, a down shot of the guts of the tank as it is and maybe a shot of the bottom of the lid or whatever gives some information). I print it out on an 8x10 page and take it shopping with me. I find it convenient since I can crank out a good cropped photo on plain paper that tells the story.

Because you have something real to look at, you get great service and attention (even at HD!). It makes everything easier and a good material supplier will help anyone with a good idea of the situation. - They may even want to keep the picture for future reference.

Dick


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

diyrocks said:


> Wow. I got one stated to work with American Standard at Home Depot and it's angled too far the other way. It hits the floater when flushed. I could have gotten the American Standard plastic one or a universal metal one and I made the wrong choice. I guess I'll just get a metal one and bend it as necessary.


Take the old one if you still have it. Their are a few different one's. I used to work at HD and you have bought the wrong one. Frount mount side mount andle mount ?? The metal one is better for not breaking But you have to get the right one to start with. Take a picture of the tank. Than we can tell which kind you need . Or go to a box store with the old one or a picture and they shoud get you the right one. Oh by the way you should not have to bend the metal one eather.


----------



## richardeisenman (Nov 17, 2011)

This problem is maddening: My "stylish" modern toilet in question has lever mounted at 45 degrees to length of the tank. So the lever tends to hit the top of the tank at an angle, which makes it more likely to jam. I am looking at a few hundred in extra water bills due to this, although our local water company has credited me in the past for fixed leaks.

Its "original" lever, made of cheap plastic, of course broke off after a few years. So I found an old one made of metal and stuck it in.

If the lever was parallel to the tank, this would not be a problem.

And I always try to adjust flapper chain length so that the lever is stopped by the top of the tank rather than by pulling on the flapper. Otherwise, over time, the chain will break off the flapper or the pull the flapper right off the seat.

Anyway, I bent the metal as best I could to keep it from jamming.

But I think I'll next try a Danco Hydrostop Flapper Alternative - which is $10 at Home Depot.

Flappers are always driving me crazy.

I really like the flapperless toilets which have a lot fewer moving parts. The Niagra ones that they used to sell at Home Depot were pretty good, but, again, as with all modern junk, the plastic engineering was not very robust. The only significant issue so far was the plastic flush handle falling off, but a bit of glue from a hot melt glue gun fixes it OK.


----------

